# AVG 2011 Update Reboot Pop-Up



## Wyldfox (Jan 11, 2005)

I have AVG 2011 and I didn't seem to have a problem until this morning. There's a pop-up that tells me I have to reboot to complete the update. So I rebooted. Computer loads, and again the same pop-up. I rebooted again, and again the same pop-up. I don't know how to get rid of it. 

Also, if I click on Update Now on the AVG icon manually, the pop-up appears, and down above the AVG icon is the message 'The update needs restart (anti-virus definitions are still possible.)'

Can anyone help please? This pop-up can only be postponed for 60 minutes.

Thanks.


----------



## Vampy99 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Wyldfox,

Have you tried doing a system restore to before you started getting this problem?


----------



## Wyldfox (Jan 11, 2005)

Interesting.....I just went to system restore to try that, and it is turned on, but there is nothing to restore to. It's asking if I want to set a restore point now. Wonder where my restore points went.


----------



## Vampy99 (Oct 23, 2008)

Have a look here about your restore points http://support.microsoft.com/kb/301224

Have you got the Premium version of AVG 2011? If not I may suggest a re-install using the most up-to-date install file.

If you're using the free version in my opinion Avast! Antivirus & Malwarebytes are better than AVG.

You can get these both from http://www.filehippo.com/


----------



## Wyldfox (Jan 11, 2005)

I'll check out that link about restore points. I just used RevUninstaller, and it sets a system restore point each time before it runs, yet it doesn't show as anything I can restore to.

I've always used Malwarebytes, and I'm scanning with it now. I've tried Avast! in the past, and always had problems, with XP, Vista, and I'm not sure if I tried it with Win 7, so maybe I'll give it another try.

Thanks again. Now to straighten out my restore.


----------



## Wyldfox (Jan 11, 2005)

The restore point info wasn't for Win 7. In any case, none of those things applied except maybe the clean disk.

Just downloaded Avast!, and I'll delete AVG as soon as Malwarebytes finishes running.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Vampy99 (Oct 23, 2008)

Glad to help.


----------



## Wyldfox (Jan 11, 2005)

Malwarebytes found nothing. I uninstalled AVG, and reinstalled, and that pop-up stopped. The free Avast! doesn't seem to offer as much as AVG. I use so many different programs, AVG, Malwarebytes, Spybot, SuperAntiSpyware, etc. I think I'm bordering on anal when it comes to protection.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

> I uninstalled AVG, and reinstalled, and that pop-up stopped.


Thanks for letting us know. That's the most common solution given at the AVG forums for that issue.


----------

